# [New from E.T.] Astro The Fox - DRINKING ROCKET FUEL IS FUN!



## Algorithm-Dude (Apr 29, 2015)

Yo! As you see, I am a readonly on the forum, so you don't hear me anywhere, but here in musical partition, I post new stuff from my and Astro's label here 'cause we want more people to hear our music. Now, I bring in Astro's own new album, DRINKING ROCKET FUEL IS FUN! [click me!] It is full of chipbreak, rainbow puking, gabba kicks, trash distortion and qfkqflflqkflqfo!!!  Please, listen to this and be cool  Feedback appreciated, we want to know what you people think about us! Peace!

[UPD] Aye, glicharts, original art, a trailer and something else included in the download!

[BIG COVER YEAH!]


----------

